# A little town out there.....



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

First of all, I want to thank you all that rode this weekend to El Chico.

It was an awesome ride, Lorena and I had a very good time. I'll post some pics later today or tommorrow (I have class at evening, so I'm not sure I'll be awake to post them  ).

Well, I'm going to leave to others the charge of writing the riding review, but the trails were pretty good, the climb long, but it wasn't impossible. Lorena did very good overall, on the climb she rode the whole way, and truth to tell, she's catching up with me pretty fast on the climbs :thumbsup: On the singletrack she still needs some skills & confidence, but she's building on it. She hit her shins with her pedal after a valley, which, beside hurting, put her spirits down (actually, in a bad mood).

Well, I have to go, hope to ride with you again soon


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys, I was reading a Rodamontes forum, and I read that they were going to close El Chico! :madman: :madman: :nono: :nono: 

I didn't get to read the original document, but it apears that a newspaper article said something in respect. Man, this sucks!!!! Anyway, it was good that we did the ride yesterday. Anyway, since I only got the news thirdhand I think it is very desvirtued, and probably the original news said that it was maintenance or other menial work, or that it was a catastrophe and was going to be shut down permanently. 

Grrrrrr!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey guys, I was reading a Rodamontes forum, and I read that they were going to close El Chico! :madman: :madman: :nono: :nono:
> 
> I didn't get to read the original document, but it apears that a newspaper article said something in respect. Man, this sucks!!!! Anyway, it was good that we did the ride yesterday. Anyway, since I only got the news thirdhand I think it is very desvirtued, and probably the original news said that it was maintenance or other menial work, or that it was a catastrophe and was going to be shut down permanently.
> 
> Grrrrrr!


That would suck! This would be an excellent opportunity to get people together for trail building days etc. It really would be a terrible shame to lose such wonderful singletrack.

I'll post my shots this afternoon.

Great ride everyone, great to meet you all, and special thanks to Rito, the man with the plan and the van!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> That would suck! This would be an excellent opportunity to get people together for trail building days etc. It really would be a terrible shame to lose such wonderful singletrack.
> 
> I'll post my shots this afternoon.
> 
> Great ride everyone, great to meet you all, and special thanks to Rito, the man with the plan and the van!


Yep, it would suck! But since I'm just reading part of the story, I'm not sure what the original newspaper said. I'm not sure it's about trail maintenance. I think that building the original trail was to expensive to shut it down now, but that's just assuming too many things. Let's see how things turn out.....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

It was a nice ride indeed. I really enjoyed it, I’m glad to hear you like it as well. 

Well, it was nice yesterday, not so good today. I can barely keep myself awake at work. I am so tired. Actually I felt asleep for a few seconds while waiting for red light driving to work.

Anyways, it was a pleasure to meet you all, and hope to ride with you again in the future.

Tiger, thanks a lot for the parking spot. It was very useful

And…… Trail building? Sounds nice. I’ve been thinking on doing some in Ajusco (not is SNT) maybe in Ajusco Circuit. Still a blurry project, maybe some day it will materialize (we have to take advantage of the “free” access to land we have in Mexico, don’t you think?)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Man, that would truly suck! :eekster:

I was listening a radio broadcasting and they were saying the situation with national parks is that they're too costly to maintain. This is not only for El Chico. Simply, the governments can't afford to maintain in shape our national parks.

We people have to learn to pay for them.. as well as with lots of stuff in our country. Simply, somehow our taxes are not enough, or at least not enough for all the services/products that are subsidized in our country.

I agree with Tiger that we could make some trailbuilding. But oddly, from the conversation with the lady from the quesadilla's place, the place is not visited very often by cyclists. ODD as hell!! But not very surprising as the people from Pachuca is basically soccer oriented. They even have a soccer university rolleyes: ). If the place is not supported by locals, our contributions can help, but will be minimal anyway.

Great ride! Great people! Great place!
Good to knew all the new faces... Gilberto, Hector, Laura, Santiago, etc (sorry if I forget anyone, I have a pretty bad memory)... I'm glad know you all!!
Man, I still have the rush of the ride in my veins.

Special congrats (and my hat off) to Rito for such a good organization. Awesome.

*Balance of the ride:*
Van Rental: 15 bucks
Quesadillas: 4 bucks
Blown shock: 100 bucks

Riding the most awesome singletrack in company of the best people around: *Priceless*


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Did you blow on your shock? I had a shock pump, you only needed to ask... no need to waste that precious air on your lungs! man, you're sure are a crazy guy!

It's a shame about the parks, I think it goes beyond paying 5 or 10 bucks per person...

Anyway, it was really a beautifull ride.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> It was a nice ride indeed. I really enjoyed it, I'm glad to hear you like it as well.
> 
> Well, it was nice yesterday, not so good today. I can barely keep myself awake at work. I am so tired. Actually I felt asleep for a few seconds while waiting for red light driving to work.


It was pretty hard getting up today. I completely agree with you. The only other alternative would have been doing it on saturday, but then some people work on saturday....



ritopc said:


> Anyways, it was a pleasure to meet you all, and hope to ride with you again in the future.
> 
> Tiger, thanks a lot for the parking spot. It was very useful
> 
> And&#8230;&#8230; Trail building? Sounds nice. I've been thinking on doing some in Ajusco (not is SNT) maybe in Ajusco Circuit. Still a blurry project, maybe some day it will materialize (we have to take advantage of the "free" access to land we have in Mexico, don't you think?)


Rito, if you ever decide on a trail building day, post it here...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Did you blow on your shock? I had a shock pump, you only needed to ask... no need to waste that precious air on your lungs! man, you're sure are a crazy guy!


I have some background on blowing.... uh, nevermind.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Mr. ritopc I would also like to thank you for your efforts in making this ride possible, it was a really nice ride with great people indeed. 
If you hapen to materialize the "Trail Building Day" count with me!

Saludos a la banda!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Rito, if you ever decide on a trail building day, post it here...


Oh yeah, be sure I will. still TBD on how to do it, but certainly we could try getting some sponsors (for food, drinks, tools, and some little gifts). It wouldn´t be hard I guess, just getting in touch with the right people. This model is already proven; in another cultural context though

Take a look on how this guys do it (www.nsmba.bc.ca), on the trail day section. There are some social and economical differences with Mexico that makes it hard to replicate, but still it could be a good starting point to get some ideas.

Anyways, the project is still fuzzy, so don´t take me too serious.... yet


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*My pictures from the ride*

OK. Here's my shots from the ride. What a great day, cool people and wonderful singletrack.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

more...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

some more...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

and more pics...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

more...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

and more...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

even more... oops


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ok, should be some here...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

[yawn]more pictures[/yawn]


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

more.. well you get the idea...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

nearly finished...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

...only 200 more to upload


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

this thread is going to take a looooong time to load now...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK, almost there now...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

homeward bound...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Oh yeah, be sure I will. still TBD on how to do it, but certainly we could try getting some sponsors (for food, drinks, tools, and some little gifts). It wouldn´t be hard I guess, just getting in touch with the right people. This model is already proven; in another cultural context though
> 
> Take a look on how this guys do it (www.nsmba.bc.ca), on the trail day section. There are some social and economical differences with Mexico that makes it hard to replicate, but still it could be a good starting point to get some ideas.
> 
> Anyways, the project is still fuzzy, so don´t take me too serious.... yet


I can contact Lalo from Xinte who is the IMBA representative in Mexico....


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hey guys! glad u had a good one! too bad I couldnt join too. 
but what about some stats... how long did u ride, both time and kilometers. how many showed up? any crashes? anyone stood out of the pack? when and where is the next gathering?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> hey guys! glad u had a good one! too bad I couldnt join too.
> but what about some stats... how long did u ride, both time and kilometers. how many showed up? any crashes? anyone stood out of the pack? when and where is the next gathering?


It was like only 20km... roughly ten up and ten down. It's been some moons since I don't use a cyclocomputer.

Elevation gain? Maybe like 300m total?

Crashes? Wow... too many to mention. Actually I guess only Tacubaya, Rocky_Rene, Gilberto, Tigerdog and maybe just someone else, got off the mountain without an "unexpected dismount".

Maybe the most espectacular was mtbgiovanni's one... just look at all that blood coming off his knee!

Fortunately, worst chrash just brought some scratches and a hurt pride.

But man... some were seriously hauling arse down the mountain... Tiger was leading with the lame excuse of "I want to take pictures"... but truth be told, he was just smoking down the mountain! It was like if he was running with the devil behind him... but it was not the devil. It was poor ole Warp trying to catch up until I got off the bike and off the trail!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Ahhhh the single life :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: Maybe next year......:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Ahhhh the single life :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: Maybe next year......:madman: :madman: :madman:


You just have to have the will power to make your wife angry once or twice a year.

I did. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Ahhhh the single life :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: Maybe next year......:madman: :madman: :madman:


It's too bad you couldn't make it. I hope you can come to the next gathering of the Mexican Horde...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> how many showed up?


I'm counting 15 riders


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

hey Tigerdog could I have the mirador panoramic photo full resolution?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> But not very surprising as the people from Pachuca is basically soccer oriented. They even have a soccer university rolleyes: ). If the place is not supported by locals, our contributions can help, but will be minimal anyway.


[HISTORY]A guy I work with told me that Mineral del Chico was the first place in Mexico to start playing football because of the miners from Cornwall in England who brought it there. They also brought the Cornish Pastie, which is like an empenada.[/HISTORY]


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> hey Tigerdog could I have the mirador panoramic photo full resolution?


A. Shouldn't you be in bed by now on a school night?

B. PM me your email

C. Do you want this one too? I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> [HISTORY]A guy I work with told me that Mineral del Chico was the first place in Mexico to start playing football because of the miners from Cornwall in England who brought it there. They also brought the Cornish Pastie, which is like an empenada.[/HISTORY]


We missed to try out the "pastes" (typical dish from the place) yesterday... maybe you would have tasted a piece of your motherland thru space, time and cultures.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm looking at the pictures I took yesterday.... I'm salivating. I'll post, but I can't post all, and the pics won't to the place justice...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prepping the bikes and all....









A pic at the town...









After a failed attempt at a group photo, starting the road climb (it was about 500mts)..









Cobblestone road...

















First regroup...









Always adventorous Tiger scanning the road ahead...









Who else? us!









Some pics of the climb...









A look at Peña del Cuervo from far away ....









Everybody waiting at the base of Peña del Cuervo...









You had to climb this to get to Peña del Cuervo 









Your favourite riding character asking himself what he got on into...









Some panoramic views from Peña del Cuervo..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

More pics...

Lorena on some singletracks...

























Me at a rock we found along the road...









Lorena looking at some breathtaking view somewhere..









The group having a rest at a valley...









Lorena on a singletrack descent...









Almost back to the car...

















Looking at the Church...









The real reson for the ride...









I wish I had more pics of the group... but Lorena and I were the last ones and didn't get to see much of the others....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*Green Belt*

Nice pics

Guys, I forgot to tell you earlier, but I found a green (fluorescent) belt hanging around in the van. It is wide with a lock on buckle.

Please let me know who the owner is.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Ritopc..

Actually the belt is mine... next time we get around you can give it to me.. Let's think on someplace nice to ride..


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

arivas said:


> Hi Mr. ritopc I would also like to thank you for your efforts in making this ride possible, it was a really nice ride with great people indeed.
> If you hapen to materialize the "Trail Building Day" count with me!
> 
> Saludos a la banda!


Ok... thanx for all ! fantastic ride and day !

We return to repeat another Ride! :rockon:

thanks a Rito for the organization and your friends! Very cool people! :thumbsup:

hope to ride with you again soon and count with me! for trail building day..

Una abrazo para todos!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi Ritopc..
> 
> Actually the belt is mine... next time we get around you can give it to me.. Let's think on someplace nice to ride..


Sure, I'll keep it safe for you.


----------



## Equites (May 22, 2006)

*que pex*

Finally I'm a member of this forum.
Reading about it, now I understand why English. So, I going to do some effort to express my self and contribute to the topics discuss in here. Also I will appreciate a kind of list with the phrasal verbs more frequently used, just to be sure not to sound out of the biking world.

So just to confirm who I'm&#8230; I'm sending you a MR&#8230; our unforgettable signature&#8230;

C'ya
Equites 
(which means in latin, a roman horse master, a kind of an ancient knight&#8230; )



ritopc said:


> It was a nice ride indeed. I really enjoyed it, I'm glad to hear you like it as well.
> 
> Well, it was nice yesterday, not so good today. I can barely keep myself awake at work. I am so tired. Actually I felt asleep for a few seconds while waiting for red light driving to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Equites said:


> Finally I'm a member of this forum.
> Reading about it, now I understand why English. So, I going to do some effort to express my self and contribute to the topics discuss in here. Also I will appreciate a kind of list with the phrasal verbs more frequently used, just to be sure not to sound out of the biking world.
> 
> So just to confirm who I'm&#8230; I'm sending you a MR&#8230; our unforgettable signature&#8230;
> ...


Welcome my friend!!! good to know u finally decided to join the forum. Cya on the weekend; hopefully with all the goodies :thumbsup:

BTW, you all met "Equites" -AKA Hector- at El Chico ride.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm counting 15 riders


Here's the pic with a little MS Paint retouching


----------



## Equites (May 22, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I’m Equites, I rode with you this Sunday and as the pics shows, el Chico is an awesome place to ride… 
Hey Rito, next time… don’t crash the Ban…
Regards…


----------

